# Who is Viktor Khryapa????? And why did Paxson get him?



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Why do people think Paxson went out of his way to get him? Paxson has said, his another assets, and his a long defensive type. That's all the comments I've heard about him?

Just going by his stats he seems to be solid.

Is Paxson taking out some insurance incase the Free Agency period is a flop????

What do people actually know about Khryapa?? Who's seen him play?

Currently our front court is
Deng, Noc, TT, Chandler, Allen, Khryapa and Sweetney (who neither Paxson or Skiles has mentioned since the end of the season)

How do people see Khryapa fitting into our rotation?


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Bring me the head of Viktor Khryapa!!!!

:evil:


----------



## Jello Biafra (Jan 6, 2006)

If he gets into a game this year for the Bulls, I would assume they are losing by 15+ points. Really. Two teams. No minutes. First round pick. Can't only be because he is ugly.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Not playing the race card or anything, but he's the next Kirileinako


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

sloth said:


> Not playing the race card or anything, but he's the next Kirileinako


Fingers crossed.

Does Paxson know something we don't????? It just seems really odd to go out of your way to get him?
Was it just bang for you buck? Wanted to get as much value out of the number two as possible?

Looking at his numbers he seems well rounded.

I just find it highly curious?

Paxson did also mention his good at getting up and down the floor.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Skiles said he will fit into the Bulls system well and will be a fan favorite. Nocioni v.2 ?


----------



## For Three! Rip City! (Nov 11, 2003)

Okay I've been watching him since he came into the league (okay I'm a Blazer fan and it sucks to be me). 

He's an all out effort guy. Skiles will love his heart. He has an under appreciated jump shot, has long arms, plays the passing lanes well. You won't ever fault his effort though I imagine there will be some adjustment period learning the new offense etc.

No one out here disliked his effort on the floor. He once went 10 for 10 from the field in a game when it was starting to be the prevalent feeling that he had no offensive game. He can score. He basically does everything well. Very fundamentally sound.

The bottom line? He's a tweener. He's not big enough to log starter minutes as a power foward and despite his reputation as a defender everyone seems to be able to take him off the dribble. I think part of that is due to his agressive nature in getting right up on the ball handler where he needs to provide more cushion but he is still very young and maybe he will improve.

The portland coaches felt that he will have a solid career as a 7th or 8th man in the rotation but he could contribute a lot on a championship team. It was a good pickup for you guys. Bring him in to pick on everyone else's second team.

PS. I was hoping he would be the next Kirlenko (sp?), and was quickly shown that would not be the case. Kirlenko went head to head with Khyrapa and put up something like 28 points, 14 rebounds, and about 6-7 blocks. He basically had him for lunch everytime we played Utah.


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

one word: athleticism.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

And another word: If somehow Deng gets packaged in a deal, who backs up Nocioni?


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

For Three! Rip City! said:


> Okay I've been watching him since he came into the league (okay I'm a Blazer fan and it sucks to be me).
> 
> He's an all out effort guy. Skiles will love his heart. He has an under appreciated jump shot, has long arms, plays the passing lanes well. You won't ever fault his effort though I imagine there will be some adjustment period learning the new offense etc.
> 
> ...


What he said, basically. He put it better than I could.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Skiles wanted him 



> Trades were the story of the first round with the Bulls in the middle, getting 6-9 forward Viktor Khryapa, a former first-round draft pick, from Portland for the right to change picks with the Trail Blazers.
> 
> "Getting Khryapa was a big part of making it attractive," Bulls coach Scott Skiles said.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

For Three! Rip City! said:


> Okay I've been watching him since he came into the league (okay I'm a Blazer fan and it sucks to be me).
> 
> He's an all out effort guy. Skiles will love his heart. He has an under appreciated jump shot, has long arms, plays the passing lanes well. You won't ever fault his effort though I imagine there will be some adjustment period learning the new offense etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight into his game. Hopefully he'll improve under our coaches and system, and with experience. (Not saying your coaches aren't good, but maybe ours will be able to get more out of him if it's a better fit or w/e)


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I remember watching a Blazers game earlier this year where Khryapa had a ridiculously athletic blocked shot and then was fed the ball as he charged down the lane, drawing two free throws. The crowd in Portland went nuts. What did that tell me? Well, first, that the crowd appreciated what Viktor gave them. Second, that he's got some skills. And, third, that he's a fearless effort guy...

Getting him basically as a bonus seems like a steal to me. I couldn't be happier to have him aboard for such little risk.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

BealeFarange said:


> I remember watching a Blazers game earlier this year where Khryapa had a ridiculously athletic blocked shot and then was fed the ball as he charged down the lane, drawing two free throws. The crowd in Portland went nuts. What did that tell me? Well, first, that the crowd appreciated what Viktor gave them. Second, that he's got some skills. And, third, that he's a fearless effort guy...
> 
> Getting him basically as a bonus seems like a steal to me. I couldn't be happier to have him aboard for such little risk.


Good to hear, a Bulls fan that was impressed. I'm looking forward to seeing this guy.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

The guy is not coming here to sit. He will be our backup small forward. Expect Noach at power forward for most of his time on the court.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

For Three! Rip City! said:


> Okay I've been watching him since he came into the league (okay I'm a Blazer fan and it sucks to be me).
> 
> He's an all out effort guy. Skiles will love his heart. He has an under appreciated jump shot, has long arms, plays the passing lanes well. You won't ever fault his effort though I imagine there will be some adjustment period learning the new offense etc.
> 
> ...


A couple of observations.

1) I clearly remember Raptors fans coming here and posting almost identical things about JYD. Is he even still in the league? 

2) Seems to me that an Antoine Walker goes from #1 or #2 on a playoff team to #3 on a championship team. Why would a 7th or 8th man for Portland move up the food chain on a team like the Bulls?

3) (I lied, more than a couple) Khryapa is one of 2 or 3 bulls over 6'8". He could just be on the team to be one of 2 or 3 bulls over 6'8"...


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Why would a 7th or 8th man for Portland move up the food chain on a team like the Bulls?


He started 53 games.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sham said:


> He started 53 games.


For a team that qualified for #4 pick in the draft.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

And? It wasn't his fault.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

You gotta remember the guy is only 23 or w/e, and with a team qualifying #4 in the draft, it's pretty reasonable to assume his teammates weren't much good, and/or his coaching staff wasn't. He might still have considerable upside. Even if he doesn't turn out to be anything more than a backup or 3rd stringer, we got him for free basically, so no big deal. If he fits the mold of where the team is headed, good to have him on board. He was a 1st round pick, only 2 years out of the draft, and someone they wanted back then so maybe we could develop him into more. Just speculating here, which is all anyone is doing really lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2006)

I think he is a talent.

To paraphrase an oft cited quote:

He'll be fine once we get the Portland out of him.


I don't think he'll log major minutes any time soon, but he is perfectly capable of contributing as one of those "spark plug" guys.

And if he has the chance to develop in a decent system like we have, who knows?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2006)

Sham said:


> And? It wasn't his fault.


It was at least 1/12 his fault, and gets a higher degree of player blame BECAUSE he started 53 games.

I understand what you mean, and I'm not contradicting the praise I just gave, but he does share some responsibility, at least in the sense that he was exposed as someone not capable of starting and being a difference maker.

Thus, a tweener spark plug guy on our roster, until he proves capable of more.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

One of the things not mentioned on this thread about Khryapa is that he's a "team player." Portland has not exactly been a great place for team players to flourish.

Think of it this way: 6-9, long, athletic, young and great jib ain't bad for a "throw in."


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

he will earn time it doesnt matter whos playing sf , hes a player


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

Instant Energy? Jud Buschler, anyone??

I can remember it like was yesteryear (and it was, and then some.): "Buschy for Three...yes"
"Buschy with a great block, sparking the break..."


----------



## For Three! Rip City! (Nov 11, 2003)

soonerterp said:


> What he said, basically. He put it better than I could.


Yes but you probably could have said it in one or two lines where it took me a book to say it. Put both together and it actually might have been a good post! :biggrin: 

I really think the Bulls will like him. He's a capable rotation player and knows how to play team ball. One of the problems Portland was having with him for a while was getting him to shoot more. He was deferring too much. Then he had that 10 for 10 game. Anyway, the Bulls can't lose on this one as he was basically a throw in.

By the way one of the things the general media did not consider when evaluating that trade (to move up to no 2), was that we had a logjam at the SF position that needed to be alleviated. This move does free up more time for our developing players (ie..Khyrapa was earning too much time).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

For Three! Rip City! said:


> Yes but you probably could have said it in one or two lines where it took me a book to say it. Put both together and it actually might have been a good post! :biggrin:
> 
> I really think the Bulls will like him. He's a capable rotation player and knows how to play team ball. One of the problems Portland was having with him for a while was getting him to shoot more. He was deferring too much. Then he had that 10 for 10 game. Anyway, the Bulls can't lose on this one as he was basically a throw in.
> 
> By the way one of the things the general media did not consider when evaluating that trade (to move up to no 2), was that we had a logjam at the SF position that needed to be alleviated. This move does free up more time for our developing players (ie..*Khyrapa was earning too much time*).


So who's time on the Bulls is he going to "earn too much" of? Deng? Nocioni? Thomas?

If you consider how the Bulls like to play 3 guards a lot, you could add Hinrich, Duhon, Gordon, and Sefalosha to the list.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

transplant said:


> One of the things not mentioned on this thread about Khryapa is that he's a "team player." Portland has not exactly been a great place for team players to flourish.
> 
> Think of it this way: 6-9, long, athletic, young and great jib ain't bad for a "throw in."


But is he freakish?


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Spud said:


> I think he is a talent.
> 
> To paraphrase an oft cited quote:
> 
> ...


Pretty much. I think he'll be fine as an end of the rotation guy. At this point he's nothing more - and I doubt he ever will be. He's just not big enough to be a 4. And he's not skilled enough to be a 3. But I think he could give a good, contending team 10 to 15 decent minutes a game. We are talking about IMO, a rich man's Ronald Dupree with more upside. 

That said, I anticipate tearing my hair out the 153rd time Skiles yanks Tyrus Thomas in favor of Khryapa to teach him a lesson. Folks, meet the frontcourt tweener Duhon: Comrade Bigshot.


----------



## EasyMoney (Nov 24, 2003)

I think he will be taking Songaila minutes, because I don't think the bulls are going to offer him a contract. Just my 2 cents!!


----------



## hexabulls (Jun 14, 2002)

Khryapa is a classic hustler with good athleticism. He was a fan favorite in Portland last year and still has a lot of potentials. I certainly think that he's a good asset to have on the bench.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

jbulls said:


> Pretty much. I think he'll be fine as an end of the rotation guy. At this point he's nothing more - and I doubt he ever will be. He's just not big enough to be a 4. And he's not skilled enough to be a 3. But I think he could give a good, contending team 10 to 15 decent minutes a game. We are talking about IMO, a rich man's Ronald Dupree with more upside.
> 
> That said, I anticipate tearing my hair out the 153rd time Skiles yanks Tyrus Thomas in favor of Khryapa to teach him a lesson. Folks, meet the frontcourt tweener Duhon: Comrade Bigshot.



While I don't see him as a starter or a sixth man, I don't necessarily see him as parked on the end of the bench either. I think he will be a useful sub at 3 or 4, depending on the situation.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Spud said:


> It was at least 1/12 his fault, and gets a higher degree of player blame BECAUSE he started 53 games.
> 
> I understand what you mean, and I'm not contradicting the praise I just gave, but he does share some responsibility, at least in the sense that he was exposed as someone not capable of starting and being a difference maker.
> 
> Thus, a tweener spark plug guy on our roster, until he proves capable of more.



I concur, but when a complimentary player has no one to compliment.......well, they can only do their best.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

On the JYD subject, he gave us 6.5 and 6.5 and 1.34 steals. If Khryapa gives us that production, I think I'd be happy... maybe a little more scoring, but JYD was never touted as a true scorer. I'm not saying that all the hype was true, but I don't think the accounts on Khryapa given here are a ton of hype either.

Basically, he's got good skills all around but isn't quite good enough to defend on an elite level. There ARE role players out there who are good enough to defend at an elite level (Trenton Hassell, Bruce Bowen), and Khryapa's not them. I don't think that's hyping him up too much.

I don't really look much at the one play here or there that Khryapa can do, because I'll never forget that totally stunning and sick Pargo spin move that broke his defender's ankles at halfcourt while running a fast break. It was really sick. He also had a killer steal that game.

Pargo IS actually not a terrible backup as well, in my opinion, and I think Khryapa will be better. 8th guy off the bench for 15 mpg or so to occasionally be an unexpected spark while resting Deng, Noch or Gordon.. that's not too terrible.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Kryapa is going to be the Bulls version of Boris Diaw...


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Showtyme said:


> Pargo IS actually not a terrible backup as well, in my opinion, and I think Khryapa will be better. 8th guy off the bench for 15 mpg or so to occasionally be an unexpected spark while resting Deng, Noch or Gordon.. that's not too terrible.


It also adds depths to our swing position. Paxson mention he might be cable to cover some SG in the league. We're deep minute wise at SF in that we can get 48 minutes of quality production there last year, but we really weren't deep man power wise. If Noch or Deng were in foul trouble or injuried we were short there.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> Kryapa is going to be the Bulls version of Boris Diaw...


I just listened to Pax's analysis of the offseason thus far in the radio interview thread.

I think Mr. Paxson is really looking for Khryapa to be an important piece on the Bulls this season. He did acknowledge that no one really knows him....I sure don't.

It'll be interesting to see how he fits in, and maybe he turns into a diamond in the rough for us, like Diaw did. 

Anyway, I was looking for some more size for the team, but Pax's answer appears to be for now "Khryapa."


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

If he turns out to be a great talent I think I'll Kahrapa in my pants!!!!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

its embarrasing how easy it was to get him. Thats all I have to say. If all he can do is carry ball bags thats good enough

(not really, thats a fairly high paid ball bag boy) :curse:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> But is he freakish?


what a 'man' does in the privacy of a transvestite bar is his own business


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

7RINGS? said:


> If he turns out to be a great talent I think I'll Kahrapa in my pants!!!!


You know what's funny is that I think that's how it's supposed to be pronounced, right?

Vick the "Crahppah", sort of a rich Boston way of saying "CRAPPER"

Bahney in Bahston was readin the paypah in the Crahppah

Nomah Gahciahpaahraah

et cetera


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Kiri (as in -lenko)

'Arper (as in a Cockney saying "Ron Harper")


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

'untington 'arper 'ates 'ickled 'erring


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Showtyme said:


> You know what's funny is that I think that's how it's supposed to be pronounced, right?
> 
> Vick the "Crahppah", sort of a rich Boston way of saying "CRAPPER"
> 
> ...


It really is Khryapa, just like it's spelled. The Kh sound is like a rough "H", almost like you're about to spit (hocking spit). The "rya" sound is just that "err YAH" and then "pa" is, well, "pa".


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Pax had the opportunity to move down a couple spots, still be able to draft his guy, and grab a player he would've drafted with a mid first rounder a couple years ago. What's too lose? I think spending a lot of time discussing Khryapa's role and how many minutes he will play is overanalyzing the situation.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Pax had the opportunity to move down a couple spots, still be able to draft his guy, and grab a player he would've drafted with a mid first rounder a couple years ago. What's too lose? I think spending a lot of time discussing Khryapa's role and how many minutes he will play is overanalyzing the situation.


Well, I bumped the thread after listening to Pax's comments on the Score. Pax is counting on this guy for something. He mentioned him in the context of the team's needs for front court players. Listen to what Pax said. Khryapa is not the throw in or "thirteenth donut" in the baker's dozen you identify him as, at least, it didn't sound that he is in Pax's mind. And that surprised me.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> Well, I bumped the thread after listening to Pax's comments on the Score. Pax is counting on this guy for something. He mentioned him in the context of the team's needs for front court players. Listen to what Pax said. Khryapa is not the throw in or "thirteenth donut" in the baker's dozen you identify him as, at least, it didn't sound that he is in Pax's mind. And that surprised me.


And Eddie Basden was a rookie sensation who was our answer to our big defensive SG needs last year.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

It was a salary cap deal 

Paying #4 instead of #2 and still take the player you really wanted at #2 anyway ..saves the Bulls another $1M or so over the next few years ( after you net off Khyrapa's cost for this season )

Hey $1M is a $1M 

Secondarily ...its Nocioni insurance in case Noc won't accommodate the size of the shaft that will be attempted to be inserted in his buttocks come next summer when he's due 

Org : Noc we're going to pay you this 

Noc : Get Stuffed 

Org. OK . C'ya . Vic ! Come on down ! Your the next contestant on the new price is right !

or 

Org : Noc we're going to pay you this 

Noc : Thanks !

Org : Vic ? Thanks for playing now piss off


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Good Hope said:


> Well, I bumped the thread after listening to Pax's comments on the Score. Pax is counting on this guy for something. He mentioned him in the context of the team's needs for front court players. Listen to what Pax said. Khryapa is not the throw in or "thirteenth donut" in the baker's dozen you identify him as, at least, it didn't sound that he is in Pax's mind. And that surprised me.


Hope 

I think that's crap

Not you guy ... but what Pax said . C'mon ! Where are the minutes ?

Even if Allen and Sweetney are 3rd string and don't play in the regular rotation ( not a given as Sweetney is the only pure post player we have ) we have a reasonable assumption of the following :

Ben Wallace is going to play 35mpg , PJ Brown is going to play 24 mpg , Luol Deng is going to play 32mpg , Andres Nocioni is going to play 30mpg , Tyrus Thomas is going to play 23mpg 

That's our front court rotation even before you consider 3 guard line up combinations of Kirk, Ben , Thabo and Duhon

So where exactly is Khyrapa going to get his minutes ?

To me , he is clearly a 3rd string reserve who is there in case of injury to Nocioni or Deng , and a bit of a fall back cover in case there is a consolidation trade involving one of these guys , and additional comfort with Nocioni's impending free agency

For such a deep reserve / contingency situation that surrounds him it still seems puzzling why Paxson would bust his chops to have him included in the deal to have a nicely jibbed practise playing 3rd stringer that will highly likely only see court time only in the circumstances outlined above 

The Bulls did this trade and saved around $1M over the life over the rookie contracts ( Aldridge and Thomas and taking off cost of Khyrapa ) and got a yessiree practise player 

Earth shattering stuff to be sure . 

Big impact in the regular rotation ?

Won't even be close . And if he does then something is seriously wrong


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

You know Victor waves a mean towel and is even more animated in the lunge drop / bi curl - fist clench than what Pike was 

That is not to be underestimated . I believe Pike was getting jaded and seemed to be favoring that tennis elbow of his that prohibited from executing his signature move as we had come to expect from him 

Seems that Pax is being particular about creating the "I'm just happy to be here and god willing I can help the organisation win some ball games " types that can know their place in the pecking order 

Hence ..Adrian Griffin over JR Smith and why Malik Allen was resigned quickly and why there is no serious run for any of the remaining bigs such as Wilcox or Gooden 

To borrow a line from his predecessor I am sure he ( Pax ) "like all of our guys"


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Good Hope said:


> It really is Khryapa, just like it's spelled. The Kh sound is like a rough "H", almost like you're about to spit (hocking spit). The "rya" sound is just that "err YAH" and then "pa" is, well, "pa".


Apparently Khryapa's nickname is "The Wolverine."


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Here's something to think about:

every minute that Khryapa plays, some of us are going to wish it was Nocioni, or Deng, or Thomas, or even the dinosaur instead.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> And Eddie Basden was a rookie sensation who was our answer to our big defensive SG needs last year.


Crapper has doen something Basden still hasn't. He's proven he can perform well in NBA basketball games.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Ben Wallace is going to play 35mpg , PJ Brown is going to play 24 mpg , Luol Deng is going to play 32mpg , Andres Nocioni is going to play 30mpg , Tyrus Thomas is going to play 23mpg


since when is Tyrus Thomas playing 23 min per game? he's very young and on a playoff team, so that opportunity is not going to be there - unless something goes unexpected.


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

soonerterp said:


> Apparently Khryapa's nickname is "The Wolverine."



If so, that's not fair. He stole that from Chris Benoit (WWE). Posters should be outraged!


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> To me , he is clearly a 3rd string reserve who is there in case of injury to Nocioni or Deng , and a bit of a fall back cover in case there is a consolidation trade involving one of these guys , and additional comfort with Nocioni's impending free agency
> 
> For such a deep reserve / contingency situation that surrounds him it still seems puzzling why Paxson would bust his chops to have him included in the deal to have a nicely jibbed practise playing 3rd stringer that will highly likely only see court time only in the circumstances outlined above
> 
> ...


Well, I'm not saying I expect anything from him. But as you say, it's puzzling why Pax would bust his chops. 

And Eddie Basden was pure hope in a year in which we had no way to add assets that he turn out to be something.

He was undrafted for a reason. 

Skiles and Pax seem to have plans for this kid, and he was drafted in the first round, and Skiles did go out of his way to say, "we don't think he was utilized properly." 

Still, like you, I don't get it. Where does he fit? I bumped this thread because it seemed like Pax had him slotted as one of the answers at the 4, at least he brought him up in that context.

Believe me, I don't have much hope for him, and I do wish we got someone a bit bigger...I guess I'll just wait and see what he can do, and how Skiles uses him.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Here's something to think about:
> 
> every minute that Khryapa plays, some of us are going to wish it was Nocioni, or Deng, or Thomas, or even the dinosaur instead.


 . . . and that person is going to be me, until one or two of Deng/Noc/Thomas/Brown gets injured or ends up in foul trouble. 

Depth is good. I'm going to make a very safe prediction: three out of the four players on the above list are not going to play eighty-two games. Players get hurt. We are now indemnified when that eventuality happens. 

How is that a bad thing?

Edit: Sausage King, you've also forgot to include injuries in your recipe for minute distributions at the three and four. I love that sentence.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*Thunder *

Not so.

My post was assuming everyone was fit and healthy and able to play. I clearly had him pegged with Allen and Sweetney as 3rd string reserve who won't play unless someone is injured or there is a consolidation trade 

*Deng Nabbit *

I agree that we can take our time with Thomas . But he will play some and Khyrapa shouldn't be cracking his minutes


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Definitely a slow news day. We're pickin' on an end-of-the-bench Ukranian who most have never, or hardly ever, seen play.

Of course we do have his stats.

Unlike a J.R. Smith, who many seemed to think was going to be the next great thing, Khryapa has the skillset to be a useful addition to the Bulls. He's a defense/hustle-first player, who at 6-9, will see time based on what he contributes. My guess is that he won't spend much time on the inactive list. He'll be a good role-player, the fans will like him and most of us will be glad Paxson picked him up.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

transplant said:


> Definitely a slow news day. We're pickin' on an end-of-the-bench Ukranian who most have never, or hardly ever, seen play.
> 
> Of course we do have his stats.
> 
> Unlike a J.R. Smith, who many seemed to think was going to be the next great thing, Khryapa has the skillset to be a useful addition to the Bulls. He's a defense/hustle-first player, who at 6-9, will see time based on what he contributes. My guess is that he won't spend much time on the inactive list. He'll be a good role-player, the fans will like him and most of us will be glad Paxson picked him up.


I agree. I am slightly concerned that Skiles will play Khryapa a little too much at the expense of Thomas, but I like the pickup. He's just what you say he is, a good role player and defender and a pretty athletic guy. A couple of reasons for optimism:

a) a blurb from ESPN on the 2005 European championships:

"Khryapa has been a revelation in this tournament, fitting the same mold as Kirilenko -- a player who can play either forward spot very well thanks to his athleticism. Khryapa had his second consecutive double-double with 12 points and 12 rebounds."

(http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2166098)

b) According to 82games.com Khryapa has dunked the ball on 10% of his shot attempts over the past two seasons. That's a pretty good rate. The ability to get up and throw the ball down is valuable. Anybody who sat through our bigs missing layup after layup last year would agree, I'm sure...


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

jbulls said:


> I agree. I am slightly concerned that Skiles will play Khryapa a little too much at the expense of Thomas, but I like the pickup. He's just what you say he is, a good role player and defender and a pretty athletic guy. A couple of reasons for optimism:
> 
> a) a blurb from ESPN on the 2005 European championships:
> 
> ...


The Bulls may have some developing players, but we all have to get used to the fact that they're no longer a "rebuilding team." If Skiles coaches them as legitimate contenders, and on a given day, Khryapa gives us a better chance to win the game than Thomas, Khryapa will get the minutes. The training wheels are off. By signing Wallace, the future is now. Thomas surely will almost certainly be better than Khryapa long-term, but we, as Bulls' fans, need to change the way we look at the game. Development, which has been the top priority for the last 5 years or so, isn't anymore. It's all about winning...now.

This said, Khryapa is a bit of a project himself. He'll have to prove himself worthy of minutes over Deng, Noce and Thomas. Competition is good. There are no "entitlement minutes" on contenders. The best players will play, and ideally, this will be a fluid situation and the team's overall NBA-ready talent will improve as the season progresses.

With regard to your a and b, most scouting reports, and Paxson himself, describe Khryapa as athletic. For some reason, we have trouble connecting "athletic" with "Ukranian." They're not mutually exclusive terms. Since it seems expectations are for Khryapa to be a stiff, I believe he'll be a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

It's not like Khryapa was some type of throw-in. Paxson regarded him so highly that he not only took the risk that some team might trade up with the Bobcats to get Tyrus at three, but he also added a 2nd round pick. 

There is little doubt Khryapa will play. Injuries happen. The Bulls only had one player play all 82 games last year. Also, Skiles like to mix it up whenever the team plays poorly. He also uses all of his bench. We saw it time and time again last year. How many times will Skiles become upset with a young rookie like Tyrus because he missed some defensive assignment or committed a silly turnover? Can't you see him substituting Khryapa? He's a athletic, hard-working player who tries to play within the system. Skiles' kind of guy.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

THere is nothing wrong with having a guy who started 50 something games last season being on your bench for relief minutes. viktor wil look good in this role in my opinion and his experience as a starter should do him wonders in chicago. He also adds more depth to the team, having solid players for backups helps make the whole teams foundation more solid. can't have a bunch of weak links running around.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ScottVdub said:


> THere is nothing wrong with having a guy who started 50 something games last season being on your bench for relief minutes. viktor wil look good in this role in my opinion and his experience as a starter should do him wonders in chicago. He also adds more depth to the team, having solid players for backups helps make the whole teams foundation more solid. can't have a bunch of weak links running around.


I agree with this. I have a feeling Victor may turn out to be a pleasant surprise to a lot of doubters. Not that he is a hidden all-star, but he will be a legit asset off the bench.

And given the difficulty of his name, the Red Kerr amusement factor alone is worth his roster spot.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

I think VK is the replacement for Songalia. He costs a lot less and is more multi-dimensional. Plus he is a tough Skiles type player


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

ScottVdub said:


> THere is nothing wrong with having a guy who started 50 something games last season being on your bench for relief minutes. viktor wil look good in this role in my opinion and his experience as a starter should do him wonders in chicago. He also adds more depth to the team, having solid players for backups helps make the whole teams foundation more solid. can't have a bunch of weak links running around.


Exactly, I think his 50 starts can only have been of benefit to his development. And we can fill 48 minutes of solid n.b.a production at PG, SG, SF and Center now. That's going to cause issues for alot of teams. Our PF position is going to be by committee. As long as who ever we put at the PF breaks even we should do well.


----------



## Sigifrith (Nov 10, 2002)

jbulls said:


> ...............Folks, meet the frontcourt tweener Duhon: Comrade Bigshot.


Sounds like a Russian Pr0nstar name.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

charlietyra said:


> > Apparently Khryapa's nickname is "The Wolverine."
> 
> 
> If so, that's not fair. He stole that from Chris Benoit (WWE). Posters should be outraged!


no, he stole that from wolverine.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Aesop said:


> It's not like Khryapa was some type of throw-in. Paxson regarded him so highly that he not only took the risk that some team might trade up with the Bobcats to get Tyrus at three, but he also added a 2nd round pick.
> 
> There is little doubt Khryapa will play. Injuries happen. The Bulls only had one player play all 82 games last year. Also, Skiles like to mix it up whenever the team plays poorly. He also uses all of his bench. We saw it time and time again last year. How many times will Skiles become upset with a young rookie like Tyrus because he missed some defensive assignment or committed a silly turnover? Can't you see him substituting Khryapa? He's a athletic, hard-working player who tries to play within the system. Skiles' kind of guy.


Excellent observation. Add that Tyrus will be in foul trouble a LOT as a rookie who tries to block everything. We'll neec Krhyapa to be ready to play.


----------



## Sigifrith (Nov 10, 2002)

paxman said:


> no, he stole that from wolverine.



Will he do the thumb across the throat sign like Crispin Wah?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm calling it now...a trade will be made midseason for a star PF to win now....

One of our small forwards will be added to the package and Khyrapa will still be a Bull


----------

